# #1 Song on the Billboards the Day You Were Born



## chilerelleno (Sep 5, 2020)

*Find the #1 Song on the Day You Were Born*








						Playback.fm | #1 Song On Your Birthday
					

What was the #1 song the day you were born? What about your 12th birthday song? Find the number one song any day from 1900 - 2018!




					playback.fm
				




Mine is, _'Hello, I Love You'_ by _The Doors

_


----------



## mike243 (Sep 5, 2020)

Big Bad John by Jimmy Dean, always liked that song but didn't know why lol


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 5, 2020)

Brown sugar by the Stones.


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 5, 2020)

Hey! Baby by Bruce Chanel. Never heard of him lol.


----------



## oddegan (Sep 5, 2020)

The first time ever I saw your face - Roberta Flack


----------



## PPG1 (Sep 5, 2020)

"All Shook Up"  Elvis Presley


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 5, 2020)

"Because of You" Tony Bennett  1951


----------



## PPG1 (Sep 5, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> "Because of You" Tony Bennett  1951


After seeing all the other responses I was starting to feel old so thank you sawhorseray


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 5, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Hey! Baby by Bruce Chanel. Never heard of him lol.



Delbert McClinton played the harmonica on the song for the recording when he was sixteen years old.  RAY


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 5, 2020)

Del Shannon  Runaway


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 5, 2020)

*Brand New Key by Melanie*


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 5, 2020)

PPG1 said:


> After seeing all the other responses I was starting to feel old so thank you sawhorseray



You are more than welcome PPG1! I was born during a time when it appears a singer knew how to carry a note, and the musicians most likely knew how to read music. Of course I grew up in more of a Ina-godda-divida time, the drugs were probably a lot better then. RAY






						because of you tony bennett 1951 - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## PPG1 (Sep 5, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> You are more than welcome PPG1! I was born during a time when it appears a singer knew how to carry a note, and the musicians most likely knew how to read music. Of course I grew up in more of a Ina-godda-divida time, the drugs were probably a lot better then. RAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You and I have got to hook up sometime


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 5, 2020)

PPG1 said:


> You and I have got to hook up sometime



My wife doesn't allow contact with complete strangers, but I'm retired and have been for quite awhile. I can be found right here most days. Oh, and welcome to SMF, it's a great place to be! RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 5, 2020)

PPG1 said:


> "All Shook Up"  Elvis Presley


----------



## PPG1 (Sep 5, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> My wife doesn't allow contact with complete strangers, but I'm retired and have been for quite awhile. I can be found right here most days. Oh, and welcome to SMF, it's a great place to be! RAY


Well Ray I may be 6 years younger then you but I grew up with Iron Butterfly, Eric Burdon, Doors Great drugs and rock and roll.  I retired 1 month ago and listen to classic country now.  If you ever find your way to South Carolina give me shout out.


----------



## Bytor (Sep 5, 2020)

Baby love , by the Supremes.  I really hate having to spin that year wheel all the way back to the 60's....


----------



## bertman (Sep 5, 2020)

Groovin' by the Young Rascals. I was hoping for something better.


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 5, 2020)

Runaway by Del Shannon.  I guess Winterrider and I share the same Birthdate. What a small World.  LOL.


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 6, 2020)

PPG1 said:


> Well Ray I may be 6 years younger then you but I grew up with Iron Butterfly, Eric Burdon, Doors Great drugs and rock and roll.  I retired 1 month ago and listen to classic country now.  If you ever find your way to South Carolina give me shout out.



You can bet I will! I listen to a lot of Willie, Hank Jr, and some old Ray Price stuff when he was singing with Bob Wills and the Texas Playboys. More than anything tho I listen to BB King, got hep to the B when I was 13, seen him 30 times or more before he passed. I like Bobby Blue Bland a lot too, Stevie Ray, and Buddy Guy. I like the blues. I retired 14 years back, haven't missed working one bit, not even a little. RAY


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Sep 6, 2020)

According to 

 tx smoker
 , mine is Single Ladies by Beyoncé.


----------



## Inscrutable (Sep 6, 2020)

Elvis Presley “Hound Dog”


----------



## Inscrutable (Sep 6, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> You can bet I will! I listen to a lot of Willie, Hank Jr, and some old Ray Price stuff when he was singing with Bob Wills and the Texas Playboys. More than anything tho I listen to BB King, got hep to the B when I was 13, seen him 30 times or more before he passed. I like Bobby Blue Bland a lot too, Stevie Ray, and Buddy Guy. I like the blues. I retired 14 years back, haven't missed working one bit, not even a little. RAY


Ahhh .... a fellow blues fan! Just electric, or older acoustic also?
Since you mention BB passing, you may not have heard “The Texas Cannonball” Freddie King passed a few days ago. He was one of The Three Kings (along with Albert and BB) who were regarded as the most influential bluesmen of their time. His songs were covered many times by great players like Clapton, Beck, etc.  Some of his work would be a great addition to your collection.


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 6, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> Ahhh .... a fellow blues fan! Just electric, or older acoustic also?
> Since you mention BB passing, you may not have heard “The Texas Cannonball” Freddie King passed a few days ago. He was one of The Three Kings (along with Albert and BB) who were regarded as the most influential bluesmen of their time. His songs were covered many times by great players like Clapton, Beck, etc.  Some of his work would be a great addition to your collection.



I'm a 4th generation San Francisco boy, I saw BB, Albert, and Freddie play at the Fillmore right around 1969, was quite a show. RAY


----------



## broncorckcrwlr (Sep 6, 2020)

The Song from Moulin Rouge (Where Is Your Heart)"
Percy Faith & His Orchestra


----------



## Braz (Sep 6, 2020)

*(I've Got a Gal in) Kalamazoo, by Glenn Miller and His Orchestra* 

I just might win this contest.


----------



## lilhef (Sep 6, 2020)

"The Candy Man" by Sammy Davis Jr


----------



## greatfx1959 (Sep 6, 2020)

Mack the Knife by Bobby Darin


----------



## PPG1 (Sep 6, 2020)

Braz said:


> *(I've Got a Gal in) Kalamazoo, by Glenn Miller and His Orchestra*
> 
> I just might win this contest.


1942, you may be "the winner"


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 6, 2020)

I want to change my birthday , (come see about me) by the supremes


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 6, 2020)

Oh, what a Night by the Four Seasons.


----------



## Inscrutable (Sep 6, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I'm a 4th generation San Francisco boy, I saw BB, Albert, and Freddie play at the Fillmore right around 1969, was quite a show. RAY


A great threesome to catch! You’d also like ‘Showdown!’ ... Albert King, Robert Cray, and Johnny Copeland

Were you still there in 1981 to catch ‘Friday Night In San Francisco’?
Al DiMeola, John McLaughlin, and Paco DeLucia
AMAZING guitar players all !


----------



## Buckeye1 (Sep 6, 2020)

Heard it through  the Grapevipe


----------



## 73saint (Sep 6, 2020)

Brother Louie (The Stories). Hadn’t ever heard of it, and until this thread never thought to look it up.  Thanks Chile!


----------



## forktender (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## chopsaw (Sep 6, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> Elvis Presley “Hound Dog”


 Elvis Presley - Are you Lonesome tonight 



smokerjim said:


> I want to change my birthday , (come see about me) by the supremes


No way , and I'm not ashamed . They have some great tunes .


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 6, 2020)

Yikes!   Mine was Woody Woodpecker!  By Kay Kyser, whoever she was.
John


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 6, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> Yikes!   Mine was Woody Woodpecker!  By Kay Kyser, whoever she was.
> John


Makes sense to me . I didnt know he was migratory though .


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 6, 2020)

Buttons and Bows by Dinah Shore
No wonder I love Westerns----Dinah Shore singing a Cowgirl Song.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 6, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Elvis Presley - Are you Lonesome tonight
> 
> 
> No way , and I'm not ashamed . They have some great tunes .


How come I feel a little ashamed


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 6, 2020)

smokerjim

It's ok . Really . Gonna have to hook up the turntable .


----------



## Inscrutable (Sep 6, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> Yikes!   Mine was Woody Woodpecker!  By Kay Kyser, whoever she was.
> John


She is a he ... he was a bandleader/entertainer in the 30’s and 40’s ... he also had a quiz show, and some movies ... pretty popular.


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 6, 2020)

I also think Mike Douglas was the Lead Singer for Kay Kaiser in the 50's.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 6, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> smokerjim
> 
> It's ok . Really . Gonna have to hook up the turntable .
> View attachment 461850


thanks for the visual chop, for some odd reason that doesn't make it any better, that's what i like about smf everyone knows how to make a guy feel good! got to say though i laughed for a 1/2 an hour when i seen it. now i really hate my birthday


----------



## Inscrutable (Sep 6, 2020)

Ok, then try this ... my wife’s 



I’ll  trade you even up for Diana Ross ... you can even keep Mary Wilson and Florence Ballard


----------



## Inscrutable (Sep 6, 2020)

Try switching to #1 Movie ... might score better ... funny, both ours were Marilyn Monroe movies ... Monkey Business and Bus Stop.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 6, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> thanks for the visual


That's what having 3 sisters does for you .


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 6, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> That's what having 3 sisters does for you .


i don't know i have 5 sisters, but who knows maybe i blocked something out all these years and you just awoken my other side


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 6, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> Ok, then try this ... my wife’s
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll  trade you even up for Diana Ross ... you can even keep Mary Wilson and Florence Ballard



let me think about it, but if i take diana ross you have to take mary and florence


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 6, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> Try switching to #1 Movie ... might score better ... funny, both ours were Marilyn Monroe movies ... Monkey Business and Bus Stop.


i've never seen mine "my fair lady" so not sure if i scored any better.


----------



## Inscrutable (Sep 6, 2020)

Well, I love Motown, so maybe not from my perspective. But that film is a classic, with Rex Harrison and Audrey Hepburn. Worth a view.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 6, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> i've never seen mine "my fair lady" so not sure if i scored any better.


My movie was Flaming Star . Western with Elvis Presley . 
I have that album too . What the heck is going on here ? I'm looking around for Rod Serling !


----------



## dave in indiana (Sep 6, 2020)

*A Hard Day's Night by The Beatles*


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 6, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> My movie was Flaming Star . Western with Elvis Presley .
> I have that album too . What the heck is going on here ? I'm looking around for Rod Serling !
> View attachment 461889


starting to wonder what album ya don't have, how about a tex ritter 45,


----------



## PPG1 (Sep 6, 2020)

#1 movie year I was born (1957) "Bridge over river Kwai"


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 6, 2020)

Chili's link says it's "It's Now or Never" from the Pelvis, however billboard says it's "Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polka dot Bikini" by Brian Hyland. I'll take the latter thank you very much.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 6, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> Oh, what a Night by the Four Seasons.



I really like that song, but I always pictured you as a dueling banjos kinda guy. Only off by two years.

Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 6, 2020)

Al'right, my movie is actually one of my favorites, _'Hang'em High'_, starring Clint Eastwood.


----------



## JJS (Sep 7, 2020)

Ebony and Ivory by Paul McCartney and Stevie Wonder


----------



## retfr8flyr (Sep 7, 2020)

"Till the end of time" Perry Como, 10/45.


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 7, 2020)

Blue Velvet by Bobby Vinton


----------



## hoity toit (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## BandCollector (Sep 7, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> She is a he ... he was a bandleader/entertainer in the 30’s and 40’s ... he also had a quiz show, and some movies ... pretty popular.


Yep!

Checked him out and he is indeed a man.  Unusual name for a man though.

Thanks,

John


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 7, 2020)

Buttons and Bows by Dinah Shore on the day of my birth.

Stay by Maurice and the Zodiaks on my 12th birthday

Just as a side note, it says my parents were listening to "I'm looking over a 4 leaf clover" when I was conceived * 38,154,666 mins ago *(Lord help me but that's a looooong time ago.    )
*Gary*


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 7, 2020)

Great thread John.  I checked out the other #1 stuff in the year I was born as well and this is what I found:

*One Has My Name (The Other Has My Heart) by Jimmy Wakely* .  Great--Old country music is my favorite!!

*Joan of Arc *(movie).  Perfect--early and late Medieval weapons is one of my big interests.

Gary


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 7, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> Great thread John.  I checked out the other #1 stuff in the year I was born as well and this is what I found:
> 
> *One Has My Name (The Other Has My Heart) by Jimmy Wakely* .  Great--Old country music is my favorite!!
> 
> ...


Glad you like it Gary, seems lots of others do to as I thought they would.
A little mindless fun for folks in these crazy days is a good thing to help with stress.


----------



## Markl (Sep 7, 2020)

Singing the Blues, Guy Mitchell tied with Love Me Tender by Elvis


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 7, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> Just as a side note, it says my parents were listening to "I'm looking over a 4 leaf clover" when I was conceived * 38,154,666 mins ago *(Lord help me but that's a looooong time ago.  )



WOW!!! they had four leaf clovers during the Ice Age Gary. Who'd a thunk it. 

Just joshing ya buddy
Chris

FWIW: My parents would have been listening to Why by Frankie Avalon. Good Grief


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 7, 2020)

mike243 said:


> Big Bad John by Jimmy Dean, always liked that song but didn't know why lol




That's mine too ...


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 8, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> WOW!!! they had four leaf clovers during the Ice Age Gary. Who'd a thunk it.
> 
> Just joshing ya buddy
> Chris
> ...




Ha!!  4 leaf clover is a tough plant.  What I wanna know, Chris, is how they recorded the song on that stone disc.  
Gary


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 8, 2020)

It told me the #1 song on by birthday was Aquarius\Let the Sunshine in by the 5th Dimension and the # 1 movie was Midnight Cowboy.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 8, 2020)

I Can't Stop Loving You...Ray Charles. 6/62...JJ


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 8, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> I Can't Stop Loving You...Ray Charles. 6/62...JJ


Same as my Wife's.


----------



## MangiaCarne (Sep 8, 2020)

Heartbreak Hotel Elvis Presley


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 8, 2020)

Tom Dooley by the Kingston Trio (Nov 1958)

Thanks 

 chilerelleno
 for some fun


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 9, 2020)

I'm a little Too Old !!!
Those who were born before the 50s have little chance of having a Great Song from their Birthday.
Those born in the 60s have the best chance of a Great Song, because there were so many Great Songs in the 60s!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 9, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> Blue Velvet by Bobby Vinton




Lucky Guy----That's one of my favorites, by "The Polish Prince" !!

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 9, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Those born in the 60s have the best chance of a Great Song, because there were so many Great Songs in the 60s!!


i guess i'm not one of the lucky ones mine was  come see about me by the supremes! your right though about alot of great songs from the 60's


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 9, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> i guess i'm not one of the lucky ones mine was  come see about me by the supremes! your right though about alot of great songs from the 60's




LOL---I got to like them, eventually:
When I was young, I worked 8 hours a day at Bethlehem Steel, and 7 hours a day (at night) at a Gas Station.
The owner (my boss) had a Stereo in the office, and the only records he had were "Albums of The Supremes", so I got kinda used to them to the point of liking them quite a bit.  Didn't have many Gas customers between 2 AM & 6 AM anyway!!!

Bear


----------



## PPG1 (Sep 9, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---I got to like them, eventually:
> When I was young, I worked 8 hours a day at Bethlehem Steel, and 7 hours a day (at night) at a Gas Station.
> The owner (my boss) had a Stereo in the office, and the only records he had were "Albums of The Supremes", so I got kinda used to them to the point of liking them quite a bit.  Didn't have many Gas customers between 2 AM & 6 AM anyway!!!
> 
> Bear


Imagine that.  I worked blast furnace at Bethlehem Steel and pump gas at a Sinclair Gas station in Johnstown Pa


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 9, 2020)

I mostly agree the 50's + 60's were some of the greatest music of all time.  But you can't overlook the 40's Big Bands and late 30's Jazz.  Both predecessors of Rock-n-Roll.  Jazz more than Big Bands.  Certainly in the 60's when the bands started writing their own songs and recording them is when it really got good.  The Beatles, Bob Dylan, The Who, etc.  Trendsetters IMHO.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 9, 2020)

PPG1 said:


> Imagine that.  I worked blast furnace at Bethlehem Steel and pump gas at a Sinclair Gas station in Johnstown Pa




Fun Days!!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 9, 2020)

smokerjim
 I thought we talked about this ? Supremes are worth a listen .


----------



## tanglefoot (Sep 9, 2020)

BIG BAD JOHN!!! By Jimmy Dean.


----------

